# Plasti-dip hubcaps?



## Cruzeplav23 (May 24, 2013)

Thinking about doing my hubcaps untill I get some wheels. Any suggestions or tips? Thanks in advance!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

If you aren't sure how they'll look then look around on the forum..I think a few on here have plasti-dipped hubcaps. When you decide to do it make sure you take your time for the best look.


----------



## Cruzeplav23 (May 24, 2013)

Thanks! I've personnaly have never done it before so it'll be a learning experience


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

You are welcome, I am on the same boat as you my friend, I've never done it before but I will be soon using it a lot lol


----------



## Cruzeplav23 (May 24, 2013)

I know people who have used it. They say it's easy so I shall see lol I've been wanting to do it on something for awhile now


----------



## sparkycruze (May 26, 2013)

Ive had mine plastidipped white and blue blaze


----------



## Cruzeplav23 (May 24, 2013)

That looks awesome! Good job, I like that


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Head over to dipyourcar.com. Over the weekend they released full metallic colors (Aluinum, Anthracite and Vintage Gold). For a rubberized product, it looks pretty good.

True Metallic Plasti Dip - Aluminum, Anthracite & Vintage Gold - YouTube

https://www.facebook.com/DipYourCar?fref=ts


----------



## Cruzeplav23 (May 24, 2013)

Thanks for the link! I'm about to check it out


----------



## Hilliermarcel (Feb 3, 2013)

I plastidipped my cruze badge, rear bow tie, and hubcaps. I'm doing my chrome drunk handle and front grille pieces. (De-chroming)
Make sure whatever you plastidip is clean and completely absolutely positively dry. Otherwise you waste time and money. Watch the videos on YouTube! Good luck! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Hilliermarcel (Feb 3, 2013)

More pics 










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Dipped hubs


----------



## Hilliermarcel (Feb 3, 2013)

IROCZILLA said:


> Dipped hubs



That cruze is nasty. Thumbs Up. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nujadul (Nov 10, 2012)

Sexy Cruze. I have a Summit White also. This pic is inspiration for me haha! I plan on tinting my windows and plastidip my rims as well as soon as I get the car back from the shop. Btw, I can't tell from the pic but is that matte or glossy plastidip?


----------



## gdipilato (Apr 8, 2013)

I have cyber gray mettalic with black plastidip hubcaps and it looks pretty **** good. I get so many compliments


----------

